# Hello!



## Revonue (Nov 11, 2018)

I unexpectedly fell in love with fancy mice at my current job and have adopted my first one, a buck. (I know they are generally not recommended for beginners, but he's a special fellow and I have been taking care of him with my coworkers for over five months).

I'm interested in eventually breeding mice, but that is a long way away and I have a lot to learn first. I look forward to meeting you all!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome amongst us


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome 
I have never heard that bucks shouldn't be recommended for beginners - quite the contrary.


----------

